
Systemd and predictable SSH host keys on raspbian - moviuro
https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=126892
======
edoceo
Systemd referenced in link to flame war about how to submit patches.

Hint: use text patches not zip-blobs

------
yrro
"Systemd and"..?

That is not the original title, and I don't see how this issue relates to
systemd in particular (/etc/init.d/urandom performs the same job under
sysvinit).

~~~
digi_owl
I am speculating that with systemd's parallel booting, the key generation unit
gets started before the random seeding unit has gotten done. End result is
that what was to be random is ends up being deterministic (because systemd
boot is inherently non-deterministic, natch).

